# Soil Test Results: New Lawn



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi guys,
I am about to plant a new lawn from scratch (new construction home) in Northeast Ohio. I received my soil tests today. Any thoughts on amendments I may want/need to add prior to seeding?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Without knowing the test method, you need phosphorus and Potasium. pH is high, so use FAS for iron. I would use ammonium sulfate for nitrogen.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> Without knowing the test method, you need phosphorus and Potasium. pH is high, so use FAS for iron. I would use ammonium sulfate for nitrogen.


Thank you @g-man . I had the test done at Michigan State University (I'm waiting to hear back on the method they use). I'm a complete novice; what would you use to increase the phosphorus and potassium?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> Without knowing the test method, you need phosphorus and Potasium. pH is high, so use FAS for iron. I would use ammonium sulfate for nitrogen.


@g-man , they used these methods:
Bray P1 - Phosphorus
Ammonium Acetate - K, Ca, Mg
Combustion - Organic Matter

With my low organic matter, would I be better topdressing my ground with compost rather than topsoil prior to planting my new lawn from scratch? (new construction home)
Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Compost is always good in my opinion, but you are 2.9% OM. That's good in the OM side.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@g-man Should I try and get my PH down a bit, or is it nothing to worry about for planting TTTF?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In our areas, there is not much we could do to lower the pH. You can excavate 6-8in of soil and replace it. We sit in limestone and even if you throw elemental sulfur, it is going to raise the pH back. There is a study someone did about this and they threw 100s of lb of sulfur (amount that will kill our lawns).

Greendoc, recommends constantly applying citric acid to provide a short term acidic reaction.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow! I'm surprised your pH is that high. Mine was in the upper 5s in Akron.


----------

